# An Amazing Acrylic Soap Beveler



## TheGecko (May 26, 2021)

Thought I would share the website of the new Beveler that I am purchasing this next month (it’s been ordered, just have to pay for it).

I found it thru Yvonne, a soap maker on YouTube. It comes with 12 metal blades and 12 acrylic blades and bevels square, rectangle and round soaps.

It’s an investment. $185.00 for the Beveler and about another $90.00 for shipping (your mileage may very...it ships from Taiwan).

Anyhoo...I just wanted to share because I can’t bevel worth squat!


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 26, 2021)

Beautiful!  Much nicer than my potato peeler ( but much more expensive too!).


----------



## Ford (May 26, 2021)

Often wondered where she got her equipment. She makes some awesome stuff.


----------



## Catscankim (May 26, 2021)

I completely suck at beveling. I am gonna watch this post to see how you like it LOL.

Congrats on the new tool. I sincerely hope you like it, cause I will be getting one too if you do!!!!


----------



## earlene (May 26, 2021)

Truly gorgeous bevels.  Definitely not cheap, but Wow!  I wonder how long shipping takes.  Gadget envy!


----------



## gardengeek (May 26, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> Thought I would share the website of the new Beveler that I am purchasing this next month (it’s been ordered, just have to pay for it).



Now _*that's*_ a beveler!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 26, 2021)

I’m always in envy of the molds and tools I see in her videos, as well as her soap making skills!

Wild Plantanica offers a more economical version of a soap router/beveler, *here*.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 26, 2021)

Oh man!  You’re killing me!  Lol. Now I need one of those!


----------



## gardengeek (May 26, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m always in envy of the molds and tools I see in her videos, as well as her soap making skills!
> 
> Wild Plantanica offers a more economical version of a soap router/beveler, *here*.



Geesh, another gadget I MUST have! Thanks for enabling @Mobjack Bay


----------



## TheGecko (May 26, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Beautiful!  Much nicer than my potato peeler ( but much more expensive too!).



I've tried three different peelers and have a planer/beveler, but I also end up with uneven edges. I've beveled fresh cut soap, a few days old soap and up to two weeks old soap...same results. I just can't seem to get it right. I've also tried to just smooth the edges with a damp cloth, but haven't had much luck with that either

Yeah, when I told my husband I wanted to get it, he blanched a bit at the price, but I just glanced over to the bass cabinet sitting in the living room and he quieted down.  Mind you, the reason why we have a bass cabinet in the living room is because we also have a bass cabinet in the bedroom.  There is also a bass cabinet at his friend dp's house and another set up at ab's house and he sold another rig about five years ago.  I didn't mind all the music equipment when he was playing on a regular basis, but his disability doesn't allow him to play more than a few hours a couple of times a month and I would at least like to have the one in the living room gone.



Ford said:


> Often wondered where she got her equipment. She makes some awesome stuff.



She gets her stuff locally.  What she pays pennies for over there, we pay a lot of dollars for here.  I have a couple of small stamps...learned after the first one just to order and then forget that you ordered so it will be a surprise when it shows up in your mailbox.



Catscankim said:


> I am gonna watch this post to see how you like it LOL.



I'll make sure to let everyone know.  I'll need to make some soap though, been awhile.



earlene said:


> I wonder how long shipping takes.



She uses FedEx and I think it takes 4 to 6 days plus customs.



Mobjack Bay said:


> Wild Plantanica offers a more economical version of a soap router/beveler, *here*.



I hope this person is not a friend, because I wasn't very impressed with how difficult it was to navigate the website.  If I hadn't found Yvonne's Beveler already, this would be one that I would definitely look at (difficult website aside), but two of the features that I like about Yvonne's is 1) the soap scraps are contained within its own box so minimal mess and clean up, and 2) the little tray that you set your soap in and slide...as easy as using a soap cutter.


----------



## glendam (May 26, 2021)

edited to add that I just noticed @Mobjack Bay already linked it. 
Just yesterday I saw something that produces a similar effect from wild plantanica. It is called a soap router.  Here is a link:








						Soap Router Edger Beveler Tool Fast and Easy 5" | mysite
					

Soap Router Beveler Edge Cutter 4” wide surface bed. 16 different designs. Deep cutting edges. Sturdy surface bed with a side 90-degree angle to keep your bars straight. Fast and easy to use.2 sided for easy use of both left and right-handed.




					www.wildplantanica.com


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 26, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Beautiful!  Much nicer than my potato peeler ( but much more expensive too!).


I'm w/ you my Old fashioned potato peeler works like a charm' lol . I ordered a beveler from etsey & i'm not happy w/ it' so back to the good old hand peeler.



TheGecko said:


> I've tried three different peelers and have a planer/beveler, but I also end up with uneven edges. I've beveled fresh cut soap, a few days old soap and up to two weeks old soap...same results. I just can't seem to get it right. I've also tried to just smooth the edges with a damp cloth, but haven't had much luck with that either
> 
> Yeah, when I told my husband I wanted to get it, he blanched a bit at the price, but I just glanced over to the bass cabinet sitting in the living room and he quieted down.  Mind you, the reason why we have a bass cabinet in the living room is because we also have a bass cabinet in the bedroom.  There is also a bass cabinet at his friend dp's house and another set up at ab's house and he sold another rig about five years ago.  I didn't mind all the music equipment when he was playing on a regular basis, but his disability doesn't allow him to play more than a few hours a couple of times a month and I would at least like to have the one in the living room gone.
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed'


----------



## Carly B (May 26, 2021)

I'm a hobby soaper.  Do I need a beveler?       Do I NEED a beveler?  

Do I WANT a beveler?     

I'll be having a discussion with myself the next few days.....*sigh*


----------



## cmzaha (May 26, 2021)

What's the little cost of shipping when you want something.  I pay $70 to have a new little Gecko shipped. I am guessing you will love it. Besides our soaping equipment is not going to compare with fishing equipment even Bass fishing I would think. You are going to love it.


----------



## KimW (May 26, 2021)

Carly B said:


> I'm a hobby soaper.  Do I need a beveler?       Do I NEED a beveler?
> 
> Do I WANT a beveler?
> 
> I'll be having a discussion with myself the next few days.....*sigh*


YES
YES


----------



## Carly B (May 26, 2021)

Hubby is no help.  I wanted to show him so he'd tell me I didn't need it.  He said "Buy it."  What's a girl to do?

I keep forgetting I'm the frugal one in the family.....



cmzaha said:


> What's the little cost of shipping when you want something. * I pay $70 to have a new little Gecko shipped. *I am guessing you will love it. Besides our soaping equipment is not going to compare with fishing equipment even Bass fishing I would think. You are going to love it.



What's the matter with our old little Gecko?


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 26, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> What's the little cost of shipping when you want something.  I pay $70 to have a new little Gecko shipped. I am guessing you will love it. Besides our soaping equipment is not going to compare with fishing equipment even Bass fishing I would think. You are going to love it.


How does @TheGecko feel about being shipped to your place?


----------



## AliOop (May 26, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> How does @TheGecko feel about being shipped to your place?


I guess that depends on whether Carolyn feeds her Gecko food or human food. 

And as long as Gecko brings that new beveler with her, Carolyn will let her stay as long as she wants.


----------



## dibbles (May 26, 2021)

I've had the beveler from Wild Plantanica on my wish list for awhile and have been feeling that it's extravagant for a hobby soaper. Now I want the Yvonne one. 

Conversation with myself: what you have is fine
                                           ...but, but, but - it's not fancy...I need fancy


----------



## AliOop (May 26, 2021)

@dibbles perhaps we should get a group buy together for the Yvonne beveler, and see if there is a shipping discount. I've counted four potential buyers in this thread so far.


----------



## dibbles (May 26, 2021)

AliOop said:


> @dibbles perhaps we should get a group buy together for the Yvonne beveler, and see if there is a shipping discount. I've counted four potential buyers in this thread so far.


Oh dear...


----------



## KimW (May 26, 2021)

@AliOop Temptress!!


----------



## AliOop (May 26, 2021)

On another note, I just saw the WP version on Etsy. It says there are two available and it's in five people's carts right now. How many of those are people who read this thread, hmmm?


----------



## gardengeek (May 26, 2021)

@AliOop too late, I purchased Wild Plantanica's beveler!

The high price of the Yvonne beveler made my brain think that the WP beveler was a steal, especially since it was on sale!! Can you say Sucker?!?!  I've read about this pricing strategy before and should have controlled myself. Something to remember when pricing soap


----------



## dibbles (May 26, 2021)

Now here is my brain working this out - Look at how much $$ you are saving if you buy the WP beveler. It's like earning money to buy it!

ETA: See @gardengeek - we are thinking exactly the same way.


----------



## gardengeek (May 26, 2021)

@dibbles you've got that right!


----------



## violets2217 (May 26, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m always in envy of the molds and tools I see in her videos, as well as her soap making skills!
> 
> Wild Plantanica offers a more economical version of a soap router/beveler, *here*.


I've been looking at Wild Platanica's Beveler. Do you by chance have one? If so, do you like it? It's actually in my cart now with some other stuff... lol! So I guess i'll see how it works soon!


----------



## SPowers (May 26, 2021)

I love that... especially for the round soaps which are so hard to do anything with.  I couldn't possibly justifyy that cost but boy do I want it!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 26, 2021)

@violets2217 I don’t own the WP beveler but saw it in use on round soaps in one of WP’s IG post.  I was quite impressed.


----------



## TheGecko (May 26, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> What's the little cost of shipping when you want something.  I pay $70 to have a new little Gecko shipped. I am guessing you will love it. Besides our soaping equipment is not going to compare with fishing equipment even Bass fishing I would think. You are going to love it.



LOL...Bass as in musical instruments, not bass as in fish.


----------



## cmzaha (May 26, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I guess that depends on whether Carolyn feeds her Gecko food or human food.
> 
> And as long as Gecko brings that new beveler with her, Carolyn will let her stay as long as she wants.


  

OOPS, Gecko I was thinking Fish...


----------



## Debb21 (May 27, 2021)

Wow that is an incredible beveler.


----------



## TheGecko (May 27, 2021)

SPowers said:


> I love that... especially for the round soaps which are so hard to do anything with.  I couldn't possibly justifyy that cost but boy do I want it!



I love round soaps, but as you noted, it's hard to get a nice edge to them unless you are going with cavity molds.  If I was just a hobby soap maker...no I wouldn't be buying it.  In fact, I wouldn't have soap cutter or three-quarters of the crap that I do, but I'm wanting to make a successful business out of this and hopefully retire from my day job in another seven years and do this full-time.  And if it doesn't work out...I know from the amount of stuff I have purchased from other soap makers...that I can see the majority of it and just make soap for home (and my BIL).


----------



## Cat&Oak (May 27, 2021)

That is the Lexus of bevelers! Congrats!


----------



## earlene (May 27, 2021)

dibbles said:


> I've had the beveler from Wild Plantanica on my wish list for awhile and have been feeling that it's extravagant for a hobby soaper. Now I want the Yvonne one.
> 
> Conversation with myself: what you have is fine
> ...but, but, but - it's not fancy...I need fancy


Just out of curiosity, I priced it with the FedEx delivery estimator and currency exchange rate.  For me, in my location, it would cost about $300 US to purchase and have delivered.  Rather pricey.

I really do like the Kakum Japanese Round Molding Wooden Plane from Lee Valley that @IrishLass turned me on to for beveling. I thought it was pricey at the time, but in the overall scheme of things, it has been are really nice tool. Even if it isn't designed for soap or to do the perfect round soap beveling, with a steady hand, I it works fine.








And costwise, the Wild Plantanica beveler (router as it's called there) is about the same price, once I bought the extra blade & paid shipping.  So if I had it to do over again, I'd probably go for the one at Wild Plantanica and order some pull-through tools at the same time.  What I don't get is why their is no option to create an account on that site.  The video on the Wild Plantanica Facebook page that shows it being used to bevel a round soap looks pretty good.  So for the current price, I'd say it's good bargain.  You get multiple bevel design options in one tool and it's on discount right now.  But they are now out of stock, so I suspect the price will go back up again.

Maybe one day Yvonne will sell her Fancy Acrylic Beveler on Amazon and that might decrease the shipping costs at least.


----------



## Carly B (May 27, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I've been looking at Wild Platanica's Beveler. Do you by chance have one? If so, do you like it? It's actually in my cart now with some other stuff... lol! So I guess i'll see how it works soon!



Were you able to get one?  The Etsy site says 5 people have it in the cart, but only one is left.  His website says "Sold Out."  Because I'm a sucker for good enablers (you know who you are), one is winging its way to me.  Well, at least the shipping label has been created......it may not start it's journey until next week.

ETA--it is supposed to be here Tuesday!


----------



## violets2217 (May 27, 2021)

Carly B said:


> Were you able to get one?  The Etsy site says 5 people have it in the cart, but only one is left.  His website says "Sold Out."  Because I'm a sucker for good enablers (you know who you are), one is winging its way to me.  Well, at least the shipping label has been created......it may not start it's journey until next week.
> 
> ETA--it is supposed to be here Tuesday!


I ordered a ton of crap from the website, not Esty. So the website just says they are made to order or something like that. So not sure when I get mine, I'm in no hurry I can't make soap for  bit anyways.... I've ran out of space to cure soap. But I was able to order one, plus the square pull through plates, some other pretty round pull throughs and some extra bars....


----------



## AliOop (May 27, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I can't make soap for  bit anyways.... I've ran out of space to cure soap.


Time to donate! Find a non-profit near you: homeless shelter, women's shelter, or even one that has a thrift store where they can sell the soap. They get something they need, and you get a tax write-off AND more room on your curing racks. I cannot even begin to tell you how amazing it feels each time I give a huge box of soaps to the local shelter. They look at me like it's Christmas, all the while I'm thinking, "You have no idea what a favor you are doing for me."


----------



## violets2217 (May 27, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Time to donate! Find a non-profit near you: homeless shelter, women's shelter, or even one that has a thrift store where they can sell the soap. They get something they need, and you get a tax write-off AND more room on your curing racks. I cannot even begin to tell you how amazing it feels each time I give a huge box of soaps to the local shelter. They look at me like it's Christmas, all the while I'm thinking, "You have no idea what a favor you are doing for me."


I've cleaned out my soap closet 3 times so far and donated to a shelter near by and it is a good feeling. It is about time to go through my soaps  again and get a box together. I'm actually waiting until I finish making my homemade curing rack so I'll have 7 more racks to fill!!! But also, I'm waiting to see what next month's challenge is and how many attempts I think it will take me to get it right!!! April's Challenge clogged up my curing closet!! That darn lollipop swirl!


----------



## TheGecko (May 28, 2021)

earlene said:


> Maybe one day Yvonne will sell her Fancy Acrylic Beveler on Amazon and that might decrease the shipping costs at least.



She does mention that the pandemic has made shipping expensive.  It could be that I'm on the West Coast with major shipping ports that keep the costs down for me.  I don't know...just guessing.



violets2217 said:


> I can't make soap for bit anyways.... I've ran out of space to cure soap.



Agree with @AliOop, it's what I do and it's a write-off for my business.  I have two places that I donate to; local homeless shelter and food bank (local church).  For the homeless shelter, I take the soap and cut it in half.  Half that goes into a box and the other half goes into Dollar Store storage baggies with bulk washcloths I get from WalMart.  The shelter has a list of ingredients along with my contact information.  The other bars get wrapped in wax/parchment paper with basic labels...name of the soap and ingredients; if there is a problem or folks want additional information, the church has my contact information.


----------



## gardengeek (May 28, 2021)

I ordered mine on the WP website. It shipped yesterday!! Maybe @Mobjack Bay should get an affiliate discount 

Can you donate soap if you're not a legitimate business? I've often wondered because I am only making soap for personal use.


----------



## AliOop (May 28, 2021)

gardengeek said:


> I ordered mine on the WP website. It shipped yesterday!! Maybe @Mobjack Bay should get an affiliate discount
> 
> Can you donate soap if you're not a legitimate business? I've often wondered because I am only making soap for personal use.


I don't have a soap business and I donate all the time. And they are thrilled to get it! But I also live in a very unregulated state, and the answer may be very state- or country-specific. Best to check with your local regulators.


----------



## gardengeek (May 28, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I don't have a soap business and I donate all the time. And they are thrilled to get it! But I also live in a very unregulated state, and the answer may be very state- or country-specific. Best to check with your local regulators.



Thank you!


----------



## dibbles (May 28, 2021)

earlene said:


> with a steady hand, I it works fine.


And that right there is the problem for me   


earlene said:


> So for the current price, I'd say it's good bargain.


I thought so too - so I finally caved and ordered one. You're a good enabler, Earlene, and I thank you!


----------



## cjkeller (May 29, 2021)

Carly B said:


> Were you able to get one?  The Etsy site says 5 people have it in the cart, but only one is left.  His website says "Sold Out."  Because I'm a sucker for good enablers (you know who you are), one is winging its way to me.  Well, at least the shipping label has been created......it may not start it's journey until next week.
> 
> ETA--it is supposed to be here Tuesday!


I have a WP beveler in the cart, ready to press Purchase, but before I do that... can you use this with MP soap?


----------



## Carly B (May 29, 2021)

I don't know.  A lot of the wire cutters say not to use with M&P, but I don't know about this.  But when I do M&P these days, I use individual molds.  I don't think I would bevel M&P because there are so many molds for individual bars that look so nice, and more detailed than I could ever get with CP.


----------



## violets2217 (May 29, 2021)

I kinda feel sorry for Wild Platanica... are they wondering where the influx of beveler orders are coming from?


----------



## AliOop (May 29, 2021)

@violets2217 I was thinking the same thing! 

Those of you who have ordered these bevelers, please post videos, or at least reviews that describe how well they work for you. I've tried a variety of planers, and they all work to some extent, but I am not crazy about any of them so far. It isn't the fault of the planers; I just don't have a steady hand, and that includes the amount of pressure applied in any direction. I need something that pretty much removes my lack of fine motor skills from the equation.


----------



## violets2217 (May 29, 2021)

AliOop said:


> @violets2217 I was thinking the same thing!
> 
> Those of you who have ordered these bevelers, please post videos, or at least reviews that describe how well they work for you. I've tried a variety of planers, and they all work to some extent, but I am not crazy about any of them so far. It isn't the fault of the planers; I just don't have a steady hand, and that includes the amount of pressure applied in any direction. I need something that pretty much removes my lack of fine motor skills from the equation.



Veritas - Cornering Tool Set

I so forget who mentioned/linked these tools, but they have replace my favorite veggie peeler. I love that they give an even bevel on any size/shape of soap. and they are easy to hold for me. With my round soap I rotate the bar of soap and hold the beveller as steady as I can. And it is a very clean bevel- even at the start and finish point. I can go over the same pull to clean up my shakiness and it never seems to take more than needed. And my rectangle soap, it's just a quick swipe down the sides & corners. I also love it comes with different sizes to create a more dramatic bevel.


----------



## AliOop (May 29, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> Veritas - Cornering Tool Set
> 
> I so forget who mentioned/linked these tools, but they have replace my favorite veggie peeler. I love that they give an even bevel on any size/shape of soap. and they are easy to hold for me. With my round soap I rotate the bar of soap and hold the beveller as steady as I can. And it is a very clean bevel- even at the start and finish point. I can go over the same pull to clean up my shakiness and it never seems to take more than needed. And my rectangle soap, it's just a quick swipe down the sides & corners. I also love it comes with different sizes to create a more dramatic bevel.


I previously ordered the planer recommended by IL from that same shop. I just could not get it to work for me, no matter how I adjusted the blade, adjusted the soap, changed the pressure, etc. 

So, in an unusual reversal of the typical order of things, it moved from my soap cabinets to my husband's workbench.


----------



## earlene (May 29, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I previously ordered the planer recommended by IL from that same shop. I just could not get it to work for me, no matter how I adjusted the blade, adjusted the soap, changed the pressure, etc.
> 
> So, in an unusual reversal of the typical order of things, it moved from my soap cabinets to my husband's workbench.



I'll bet he was thrilled that he got such a great tool.  When I told my husband that I wanted a Japanese Round Wood Chamfer Plane, he was really quite surprised.  He doesn't do much woodwork, but he loves tools.


----------



## Carly B (Jun 1, 2021)

AliOop said:


> @violets2217 I was thinking the same thing!
> 
> Those of you who have ordered these bevelers, please post videos, or at least reviews that describe how well they work for you. I've tried a variety of planers, and they all work to some extent, but I am not crazy about any of them so far. It isn't the fault of the planers; I just don't have a steady hand, and that includes the amount of pressure applied in any direction. I need something that pretty much removes my lack of fine motor skills from the equation.



OK, it came today.   It's pretty cool, even hubby was impressed.  The first soap I tried was too soft (I made it in February, and it was a problem child since birth) and I had already did a basic corner bevel, so that was a failure.  I tried with a harder, square edged soap, and it was awesome. The swirl wasn't right for the the bevel, so no pic for now. Hubby said he was glad I got it (poor man gives away my soap to anyone he can), and I'm looking forward to trying other designs on other soaps.

Things I learned:


Soap must be hard.
Think about your design with regard to beveling.
I have no idea how to bevel a soap without a straight edge. If anyone uses this for round soaps, I am in awe of your talent.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 1, 2021)

AliOop said:


> @dibbles perhaps we should get a group buy together for the Yvonne beveler, and see if there is a shipping discount. I've counted four potential buyers in this thread so far.


Support group more like...


----------



## violets2217 (Jun 1, 2021)

Carly B said:


> OK, it came today.   It's pretty cool, even hubby was impressed.  The first soap I tried was too soft (I made it in February, and it was a problem child since birth) and I had already did a basic corner bevel, so that was a failure.  I tried with a harder, square edged soap, and it was awesome. The swirl wasn't right for the the bevel, so no pic for now. Hubby said he was glad I got it (poor man gives away my soap to anyone he can), and I'm looking forward to trying other designs on other soaps.
> 
> Things I learned:
> 
> ...



I got mine today before I left for work.. I tried 3 different bevels. Pictures poste here! It was pretty cool. I'm going to try some round soaps tomorrow. I can't wait. I'm kinda mad it's sitting on my table at home while I'm at work not able to play with it! 

ETA: I just need to remember no to fill my T&S molds all the way to the top. My T&S soaps are 1/4 and inch too tall for the router!


----------



## ShirleyHailstock (Dec 5, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> Thought I would share the website of the new Beveler that I am purchasing this next month (it’s been ordered, just have to pay for it).
> 
> I found it thru Yvonne, a soap maker on YouTube. It comes with 12 metal blades and 12 acrylic blades and bevels square, rectangle and round soaps.
> 
> ...



I know this was post last May, but I went to the website and can't find a place to email Yvonne. I'd like to order the acrylic soap beveller. Could you post the address?


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 5, 2021)

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I know this was post last May, but I went to the website and can't find a place to email Yvonne. I'd like to order the acrylic soap beveller. Could you post the address?



Sent you an private message.


----------



## Vicki C (Dec 27, 2021)

Reviving this thread again, just wondering how you like the beveler?


----------



## ShirleyHailstock (Dec 27, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Reviving this thread again, just wondering how you like the beveler?


I love it. I tried it the moment it came, well I had to figure out the attachments, but it worked fine. It cleans and stores quickly, a plus in my book.


----------



## Vicki C (Dec 27, 2021)

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I love it. I tried it the moment it came, well I had to figure out the attachments, but it worked fine. It cleans and stores quickly, a plus in my book.


I’d love to see photos! @TheGecko how do you like yours?


----------



## ShirleyHailstock (Dec 27, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> I’d love to see photos! @TheGecko how do you like yours?


Do you mean photos of the soap or the beveller?


----------



## Vicki C (Dec 28, 2021)

ShirleyHailstock said:


> Do you mean photos of the soap or the beveller?


I was thinking the soap, but would love to see the beveler too.


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 28, 2021)

Unfortunately, life happened as it sometimes does and I haven't bought it yet.  I need to get Christmas paid for and then I'm going to get it.


----------



## Vicki C (Dec 28, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> Unfortunately, life happened as it sometimes does and I haven't bought it yet.  I need to get Christmas paid for and then I'm going to get it.


I looked into shipping for myself (east coast) and it was so steep, like $150.


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 28, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> I looked into shipping for myself (east coast) and it was so steep, like $150.



Yep, but I happen to think it's worth it.


----------



## Vicki C (Dec 28, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> Yep, but I happen to think it's worth it.


Yes it looks amazing.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock (Dec 31, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> I was thinking the soap, but would love to see the beveler too.


Here are the photos. I don't have any soap that isn't already beveled, so I did a quick melt and pour. The definition isn't that great, but you can see it.  It works better if you have a hard soap. The different types of cuts come on metal keys that have to be screwed into the side of the beveler. There are 12 metal keys and 12 plastic ones. I dont' know what they all do yet.

The keys would work better if they snapped on, but you have to completely remove two screws to attach them. If you want different bevels, you have undo one and then put the next key on. I provided a side view and a view of the keys.

There are no instructions in the box, but there is a note that provides the blog address to find what each of the keys will do. I copied and pasted it into a file for reference.

There is also no blocking tool on the soap slider to hold the soap in place as you push or pull the tray to keep the soap from moving as it's beveled. All this being said, I like it and feel it will save time. However, I will pick one key and probably use that for a batch. The changing back and forth is more trouble than I think it's worth, especially since I don't sell soap.

And just in case anyone thinks they get the stamps that are on top of the soap in her blog, you don't. I didn't think they came with the Beveler, but in the blog and the order form, it doesn't mention the different words or images she has on the soap in her photos.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Vicki C (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks so much for sharing all that - it really does look nifty. Agree that you’d probably want to bevel one batch all the same way.


----------



## SoapLover1 (Dec 31, 2021)

Shirley Hailstock, I purchased one, as well! Your review is right on! Find a key and stick with it! Hard Bars Only, if you don’t want a mess! I actually do NOT Recommend. I barely use it because simple beveling with planer or Peeler will suffice.  Another unnecessary purchase, for me.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 31, 2021)

@Vicki C I'm not trying to talk you out of the beveler from Yvonne - it looks truly amazing. But I just want to throw it out there that I've been very happy with the one I bought from Wild Plantanica.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock (Dec 31, 2021)

The bars I did last night (still M&P) are better to see. The soap is thicker and harder, but still needs a little curing (although it says you don't). I randomly pulled a key to check and found one I like. I'll probably use that one more unless I go experimenting again. Cleanup isn't bad and I imagine with a harder soap, it'll be even easier. These bars are before and after.


----------



## Trinbago27 (Dec 31, 2021)

ShirleyHailstock said:


> Here are the photos. I don't have any soap that isn't already beveled, so I did a quick melt and pour. The definition isn't that great, but you can see it.  It works better if you have a hard soap. The different types of cuts come on metal keys that have to be screwed into the side of the beveler. There are 12 metal keys and 12 plastic ones. I dont' know what they all do yet.
> 
> The keys would work better if they snapped on, but you have to completely remove two screws to attach them. If you want different bevels, you have undo one and then put the next key on. I provided a side view and a view of the keys.
> 
> ...


What awesome info! Thank you so much!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 1, 2022)

I finally ordered a soap router from Wild Plantanica!  When it came in, I only had one partial bar of soap that was soft enough to bevel.  It took a few passes due to the size of the cut and the consistency of the bar, but wow!   I’m looking forward to beveling a new loaf of wood grain soap today.


----------



## Carly B (Jul 1, 2022)

I bought the beveler a while ago, and I just looked at the website and they have six new keys  ......were they part of the batch you got?

I really like the beveler a lot, but I recently got a round pull-through mold, and I am just not able to get a decent bevel on a round bar.  Has anyone had any luck with that? Any tips to share?

Edited to add:

I have no restraint. I ordered the six new keys AND 4 pull-through disks.....


----------



## MelissaG (Jul 1, 2022)

Wow, these soaps are amazing. Nicely done.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 1, 2022)

Carly B said:


> I bought the beveler a while ago, and I just looked at the website and they have six new keys  ......were they part of the batch you got?
> 
> I really like the beveler a lot, but I recently got a round pull-through mold, and I am just not able to get a decent bevel on a round bar.  Has anyone had any luck with that? Any tips to share?
> 
> ...


The 5” wide model I bought came with a whopping 22 key bits.  I think it has the new ones, but I’m not 100% sure.  I‘m planning to trace each of them so I can make a _Key to Key Bits. _Otherwise, I will never be able to keep them all straight.  For the_ soap _I beveled today, I used the same bit as above for one side and a less detailed, but similar, design for the other side. The soap looks awesome.  I also bought a kaleidoscope kit that I’m probably going to try tomorrow.  It came with 11 plates, which put me into option paralysis.  Plus, I got a 20% off coupon for my next purchase, which will probably be more plates.  I think I really need square ones, too


----------



## AliOop (Jul 1, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Plus, I got a 20% off coupon for my next purchase, which will probably be more plates.  I think I really need square ones, too


Of COURSE you do! What kind of soaper worth her lye has only ROUND PLATES? (besides me, that is...) I mean, how can you be expected to run SCIENTIFIC testing for the rest of SMF without checking to make AB-so-LUTE-ly sure that shape doesn't affect outcomes?


----------



## dibbles (Jul 1, 2022)

Be careful @Mobjack Bay, @AliOop is a maser enabler 



Carly B said:


> I bought the beveler a while ago, and I just looked at the website and they have six new keys  ......were they part of the batch you got?
> 
> I really like the beveler a lot, but I recently got a round pull-through mold, and I am just not able to get a decent bevel on a round bar.  Has anyone had any luck with that? Any tips to share?
> 
> ...


I've been able to bevel round bars. I think the keys that make a rounded shape on the edge work best. I'm not sure I can explain it, but I keep the soap next to the front edge of the key, turning the soap instead of sliding it all the way past the key. Maybe slightly pressing into the side as I'm turning to keep it from going forward. They aren't perfect, but I think they look pretty good.



Heading off to look at new keys. FOMO, you know.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 2, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I‘m planning to trace each of them so I can make a _Key to Key Bits. _Otherwise, I will never be able to keep them all straight.


I made a batch of soap in a slab mold about 1/2" thick and cut small bars. I wrote a number on each key with a sharpie (which tends to wear off) and scored the corresponding number in a bar of soap while it was soft. I used that key to bevel all four sides of the top and one side, then used the key that makes the traditional (potato peeler type) bevel in the small and large sizes to see what I liked. I have all the little soaps saved in a box with the keys - I'm a very visual learner.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jul 2, 2022)

OK @AliOop do I need a Wild Plantanica beveler? . Let me know.   I LOVE how the beveled bars look.


----------



## Carly B (Jul 2, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> The 5” wide model I bought came with a whopping 22 key bits.  I think it has the new ones, but I’m not 100% sure.  I‘m planning to trace each of them so I can make a _Key to Key Bits. _Otherwise, I will never be able to keep them all straight.  For the_ soap _I beveled today, I used the same bit as above for one side and a less detailed, but similar, design for the other side. The soap looks awesome. I also bought a kaleidoscope kit that I’m probably going to try tomorrow. It came with 11 plates, which put me into option paralysis. Plus, I got a 20% off coupon for my next purchase, which will probably be more plates. I think I really need square ones, too



I got the kaleidoscope kit too which came with a silicone mold that splits apart for easy soap removal.  I love the square kaleidoscope soaps too, but I REALLY can't justify going down that path.

Edited to add:  NOT the kaleidoscope kit from Wild Plantanica.  I think my kaleidoscope kit was from Lovin' Soap.

I labeled all my key bits (just A - however far in the alphabet I got), so when I bevel I can make notes on which  I used for a particular bar.   I just need to see if  can figure out beveling the round soaps.  I've only tried it once or twice the way @dibbles  described, but it looks pretty ragged.  Practice, I guess.  Aw, shucks, I'll need to make more soap.....



dibbles said:


> I've been able to bevel round bars. I think the keys that make a rounded shape on the edge work best. I'm not sure I can explain it, but I keep the soap next to the front edge of the key, turning the soap instead of sliding it all the way past the key. Maybe slightly pressing into the side as I'm turning to keep it from going forward. They aren't perfect, but I think they look pretty good.
> View attachment 67451
> 
> 
> Heading off to look at new keys. FOMO, you know.



*sigh*  I know FOMO all too well, thank you SMF.....

Dibbles, that soap is gorgeous....



Jersey Girl said:


> OK @AliOop do I need a Wild Plantanica beveler? . Let me know.   I LOVE how the beveled bars look.



I'm not AliOop, but I vote yes for the beveler.

1. It's easy
2. It's not too expensive for what  you get
3. It's easy to clean
4. Soaps look very elegant
5. You get all sorts of shavings for confetti soap


----------



## AliOop (Jul 2, 2022)

@Jersey Girl not only do you need one, you DESERVE one! 

Seriously, the beveling makes even the most boring soaps look great. Friends who look at my curing rack inevitably reach for the beveled ones first, and always say something like, “That is cool!” or “It looks so professional.”


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jul 2, 2022)

AliOop said:


> @Jersey Girl not only do you need one, you DESERVE one!
> 
> Seriously, the beveling makes even the most boring soaps look great. Friends who look at my curing rack inevitably reach for the beveled ones first, and always say something like, “That is cool!” or “It looks so professional.”


Add to cart…. Didn’t take much enabling…errrr….encouraging from all you lovely soapy friends.  This is why I love you all!


----------



## Carly B (Jul 7, 2022)

Jersey Girl said:


> Add to cart…. Didn’t take much enabling…errrr….encouraging from all you lovely soapy friends.  This is why I love you all!



So didja get it?  Didja?


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jul 7, 2022)

Carly B said:


> So didja get it?  Didja?


Lol.  It’s still in the cart!  It won’t be long though as I have zero control when it comes to soapy stuff.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 7, 2022)

Jersey Girl said:


> Lol.  It’s still in the cart!  It won’t be long though as I have zero control when it comes to soapy stuff.


You should probably get some stuff to make pull through soaps too. You’ll save so much on shipping!


----------



## AliOop (Jul 7, 2022)

dibbles said:


> You should probably get some stuff to make pull through soaps too. You’ll save so much on shipping!


I am AliOop, and I approve of this message.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jul 7, 2022)

@dibbles and @AliOop well….I would if I didn’t already have those Lol…but maybe a few more design disks could be added…then again I haven’t used the first ones!  I’m a hot soaping mess.


----------



## ArcticBanshee (Jul 7, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> Thought I would share the website of the new Beveler that I am purchasing this next month (it’s been ordered, just have to pay for it).
> 
> I found it thru Yvonne, a soap maker on YouTube. It comes with 12 metal blades and 12 acrylic blades and bevels square, rectangle and round soaps.
> 
> ...


When I try to bevel, it looks like the handiwork of a homicidal maniac  Congrats on your new toy, and so please share a review!

Edit: Came back after looking at her photos…. WOW yeah I think it’s going to be worth the cost if it does what the pictures show! Amazing!


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 7, 2022)

AliOop said:


> @Jersey Girl not only do you need one, you DESERVE one!
> 
> Seriously, the beveling makes even the most boring soaps look great. Friends who look at my curing rack inevitably reach for the beveled ones first, and always say something like, “That is cool!” or “It looks so professional.”



Hmmm. I think you're saying that for a soaper who has an embarrassing number of fo's and oils to use up, but is not motivated to think of  dozens of  creative color/swirl designs could really benefit from this router because it will magically make plain soaps special....?


----------



## AliOop (Jul 7, 2022)

lenarenee said:


> Hmmm. I think you're saying that for a soaper who has an embarrassing number of fo's and oils to use up, but is not motivated to think of  dozens of  creative color/swirl designs could really benefit from this router because it will magically make plain soaps special....?


EXACTLY!!


----------



## TheGecko (Jul 8, 2022)

lenarenee said:


> Hmmm. I think you're saying that for a soaper who has an embarrassing number of fo's and oils to use up, but is not motivated to think of  dozens of  creative color/swirl designs could really benefit from this router because it will magically make plain soaps special....?


I don't make a lot of 'fancy' soaps.  I usually do single-color or a two-color Drop/Chopstick Swirl so yeah, beveling makes my soap really stand out.


----------



## Carly B (Jul 8, 2022)

dibbles said:


> You should probably get some stuff to make pull through soaps too. You’ll save so much on shipping!


True dat


----------



## kevenaeakin (Jul 9, 2022)

ArcticBanshee said:


> When I try to bevel, it looks like the handiwork of a homicidal maniac  Congrats on your new toy, and so please share a review!
> 
> Edit: Came back after looking at her photos…. WOW yeah I think it’s going to be worth the cost if it does what the pictures show! Amazing!


Hi I've been lucky enough to have 1 for quite a long time and you are going to love it.



TheGecko said:


> I don't make a lot of 'fancy' soaps.  I usually do single-color or a two-color Drop/Chopstick Swirl so yeah, beveling makes my soap really stand out.


Hi Gecko,


TheGecko said:


> I don't make a lot of 'fancy' soaps.  I usually do single-color or a two-color Drop/Chopstick Swirl so yeah, beveling makes my soap really stand out.


Hi Gecko, you will love it. You will find the 30 soaps need to have a little bit of firmness do them



kevenaeakin said:


> Hi Gecko,
> 
> Hi Gecko, you will love it. You will find the 30 soaps need to have a little bit of firmness do them


I don't know how 30 got in there sorry


----------

